

Cardboard bikes - orp
http://www.greenprophet.com/2012/07/israeli-bike-made-of-cardboard-makes-cycling-even-greener/

======
Foy
From the video: "It's strong. It's durable. It's cheap. What I like about it
most? It's made out of cardboard!"

I wonder; is it light?

